
Norway Is a Model for Encouraging Electric Car Sales - jasoncartwright
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/17/business/international/norway-is-global-model-for-encouraging-sales-of-electric-cars.html
======
ZeroGravitas
I like how the only critical voice they can find is a local economist who
suggests doing basically the same thing in a slightly more wonkish and
efficient manner.

The optimist in me hopes it's a glimpse into the future.

Sadly there's no mainstream car company that is taking EVs seriously at the
moment. I wonder if any of the new chinese entrants are putting a focus on
Norway?

~~~
kwhitefoot
The personal economic decision to buy an electric car here in Norway depends
so heavily on the incentives (exemptions from luxury taxes, horsepower taxes,
tolls, parking, etc.) that a lot of the good work could be undone overnight if
the government decides to implement the reduction in incentives that was
originally intended to happen once there were 50k electric cars on the road.

